# Masculine features, ranked by dimorphism



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jun 4, 2020)

A dimorphic feature would mean one that is more in males than in females. So logically, the less said feature appears in women, the more dimorphic it is since it is more testosteronic.

Dimorphism rank from highest to lowest:

1. Dick:
This should make obvious sense as being the most dimorphic trait, as no biological female has a penis and all biological males have a penis. The clitoris is pretty much an underdeveloped penis or a penis with extremely low levels of test, and a larger clitoris is an indicator of high test in females. Conversely, a small penis is an indicator of low test in males. So this should pretty much lay out that: the bigger the dick, the more dimorphic it is. The penis is literally the only thing that distinguishes you as a man from a woman. A man could have all the female features like wide hips, gyno, etc. but he will always have a penis.

2. High shoulder to hip ratio:
Extremely dimorphic since there is a much lower cap for females than there is for males. Wide hips are an indicator of low testosterone in men and are an indicator of high estrogen in women. Not only the hips, but the shoulder width is also an indicator of dimorphism. Women have wide hips for a reason, and it's to bear children. Men have wide shoulders for a reason and that is for fighting success. It explains our attraction to wide hips and their attraction to wide shoulders, it's evolutionary.

3. Deep voice:
Pretty known that women love a deep voice, but why so high on this list you may ask? Although a deep voice has no play in evolutionary usefulness like other traits, it is a signal of high testosterone. Women raise their voice pitch when talking to an attractive man and vice versa, showing that a deep voice is a highly dimorphic trait. You will rarely find a woman with a deeper voice than a man.

4. Chin:
A tall, wide, and protruding chin is the most dimorphic facial feature a man could have. A signal of high testosterone, a strong chin will rarely ever appear on a woman due to how androgenic it is. It's evolutionary feature would be to protect the man's lower face from a hit. The chin appears to get stronger the closer you get to the DOM in the masculinity scale.

5. Strong brow area:
Heavy low brows with a protruding browridge are a signal of high testosterone and it's evolutionary trait is to protect the eyes from a fight. It carries to the modern day too, as women thread and modify their brows to look less heavy and more light whereas if a man does the same, it looks gay. Rare on women, it is a strong dimorphic trait.

6. Large skull with low neurocranium to splanchnocranium ratio:
If you were to put a 5'7 guy next to a 6'0 woman, the 5'7 guy would still most likely have a larger skull. A large skull (in relation to height) is a good indicator of dimorphism as women have smaller skulls. Women's skulls tend to have a bigger head in relation to the lower face creating a more "neotenous" look whereas men tend to have the opposite, creating a "warrior" look. A low neurocranium to splanchnocranium ratio/high lower full face ratio is an indicator of high testosterone. A large skull in combination with low neurocranium to splanchnocranium ratio is a very dimorphic trait and frames the face for dimorphic features.

7. High fWHR:
Indicator of high prenatal testosterone but small correlation with postnatal testosterone. Sign of aggression and and short term mating success, can be unisex but very high fwhr becomes exclusively dimorphic as at that point it starts to showcase a large skull

8. Jawline:
Might surprise some of you why jawline is so low on the list. Reason being is that a low gonial angle correlates more with masticatory performance and environmental development rather than testosterone levels. There are many masculine looking men with weak jawlines and many feminine looking women with sharp ones. The sheer size of the jaw is dimorphic though.

9. Height:
Low on this scale because height seems to rely on hgh/genes rather than testosterone. A 5'4 guy will still be infinitely more masculine than a 5'9 girl, he will still have higher shoulder to hip ratio, larger masculine skull, bigger hands, etc. It is still slightly dimorphic as men tend to be larger than women, but by itself it has nothing on the previous dimorphic features I mentioned.

10. Compact midface:
A universally good feature, but can be hurtful past a certain extent. Has some correlation with prenatal test (to an extent) as a compact midface goes with a high fwhr, which is well correlated with high pren t. But when a midface ratio is _too _high, it appears neotenous and might actually have a negative correlation to dimorphism. EME angle (pretty much midface ratio but with angle measurement) was found to be more dimorphic at the lower angles and more feminine at the higher ones. A wide ipd (in relation to skull size) was found to correlate negatively with prenatal testosterone, and as we know, ipd is one of the measurement points in calculating midface.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jun 4, 2020)

Indeed good thread.

Also First.


----------



## DrTony (Jun 4, 2020)

Correct post


----------



## oatmeal (Jun 4, 2020)

yeah makes sense, although are there any other dimorphic features besides these 10?


----------



## damnit (Jun 4, 2020)

1. lower third ( angular , wide jaw with a square chin).
2. positively tilted eyebrows with a prominent browridge/glabella ( like jason momoa)
3. big shoulders and wide neck, can be bones or muscles.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jun 4, 2020)

going by your very own definition of a dimorphic trait the browbone should be above the chin


----------



## Caligula (Jun 4, 2020)

The face to fullface ratio is not a very accurate way to measure the ratio between the splanchnocranium and the neurocranium, it only works if your midface is compact 

According to the ratio these 2 cucks with respectively .68 and .66 face to fullface ratio










ratiomog the shit out of .62 Jordan Barrett 






.60 Ian somerhalder 






and .63 Brock lesnar






yet they don’t look very masculine at all, maybe due to their leptomorphism


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 4, 2020)

good thread


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jun 4, 2020)

holy shit,cavill meets all those requirements




brutal cavillpill


----------



## Deleted member 3492 (Jun 4, 2020)

Almost none of these traits are related to T levels tho


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jun 4, 2020)

ded srs, mods need to add this to the "best of the best" section


----------



## EdwardCullen (Jun 4, 2020)

The wide shoulders thing is true af it’s really attractive


----------



## Chadeep (Jun 4, 2020)

Nice Thread OP. Well Put Together.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jun 5, 2020)

Terrific post.

Lifefuel for horse faces like me


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jun 5, 2020)

penis size >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> literally any dimorphic trait. 

girls will fuck you based on your penis size ALONE, don't ever listen to a girl who says 5.5-6inches is enough, she's a virtue-signaling whore. Women love big cock, they get off to the thought of big cock let alone actually getting fucked by one.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jun 5, 2020)

goron black said:


> Almost none of these traits are related to T levels tho


True. There are many women who mogs 99% males in all these areas except dick.


Dyorotic2 said:


> penis size >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> literally any dimorphic trait.
> 
> girls will fuck you based on your penis size ALONE, don't ever listen to a girl who says 5.5-6inches is enough, she's a virtue-signaling whore. Women love big cock, they get off to the thought of big cock let alone actually getting fucked by one.


So what are we blasting hgh with dht ?


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 5, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> penis size >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> literally any dimorphic trait.
> 
> girls will fuck you based on your penis size ALONE, don't ever listen to a girl who says 5.5-6inches is enough, she's a virtue-signaling whore. Women love big cock, they get off to the thought of big cock let alone actually getting fucked by one.


I am prime example of person with 19cm dick who haven't fucked anything yet

17yr old tho


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jun 5, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> I am prime example of person with 19cm dick who haven't fucked anything yet


lol what are you doing then?
go on Yubo and take a picture that hint's that you're packing, girls will hit you up trust me.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 5, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> lol what are you doing then?
> go on Yubo and take a picture that hint's that you're packing, girls will hit you up trust me.


heres ur updotes kind strangerino


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jun 5, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> heres ur updotes kind strangerino


is that you in your pfp?


----------



## DaGullas (Jun 5, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> lol what are you doing then?
> go on Yubo and take a picture that hint's that you're packing, girls will hit you up trust me.


Girth is very important as well.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 5, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> is that you in your pfp?


yea, but it's photoshoped asf


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ngl everyone knew about this but seeing them ranked is really nice


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 5, 2020)

*ALL OF THAT MEANS NOTHING IF UR EYE AREA IS HUNTER:*
*




*
*IF UR EYES ARE LIKE THE LEFT THEN SHE'S WET:

WITHOUT EVEN TALKING TO YOU, SEEING YOUR DICK, SHOULDER WIDTH, SEEING HOW TALL YOU ARE ETC*


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Jun 5, 2020)

Brow ridge is probably the most dimorphic feature out there. Should be top 3.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 5, 2020)

I meet the vast majority of these features apart from the 1# :-( and 9# 

Exactly the mother fucking reason, this mother fucker over here, yes that's right, is going for both Leg Lengthening and Penis enlargement


Chadelite said:


> *ALL OF THAT MEANS NOTHING IF UR EYE AREA IS HUNTER:*
> 
> *
> View attachment 445364
> ...



Quit coping with this bullshit. Females can have great eyes and you're about to tell me; "Oh but they can't have HUNTER-EYES, HUNTER-EYES".

Don't give a fuck. The simplicity of the OP means its basically something females can't have. That's why height made the list but is low-down.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jun 5, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> penis size >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> literally any dimorphic trait.
> 
> girls will fuck you based on your penis size ALONE, don't ever listen to a girl who says 5.5-6inches is enough, she's a virtue-signaling whore. Women love big cock, they get off to the thought of big cock let alone actually getting fucked by one.


ok thx but thats kinda useless info since u cant change it


MakinItHappen said:


> I meet the vast majority of these features apart from the 1# :-( and 9#


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jun 5, 2020)

The only thing i have is above average dicksize. Sadly i cant profit of it, because no girl can sense my size. 
They think, only gl and tall guys have a big dick.


----------



## Effortless (Jun 5, 2020)

Notice how half of these markers/features are on the FACE

Yet there are people who deny FACE pill


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Jun 5, 2020)

Effortless said:


> Notice how half of these markers/features are on the FACE
> 
> Yet there are people who deny FACE pill


The biggest pill to swallow for me was the harmony pill


----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jun 5, 2020)

Don't forget the wristpill and framepill other than shoulder-hip ratio


----------



## Bewusst (Jun 5, 2020)

Dimorphism. Never heard of her


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 5, 2020)

I dont think wide shoulders on women failo women as much as wide hips failo men


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jun 5, 2020)

I have NONE of those, what the fuck


----------



## Dutcher (Jun 5, 2020)

One of the best posts on this site. Congrats on the effort.
This should be stickied


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 5, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> ok thx but thats kinda useless info since u cant change it
> 
> View attachment 445403



Closest picture I can get to real-life, what else am I lacking apart from 1# and 9#






Note this was taken from a week or so back and I am 4kg even lighter with even less face-fat. I'm nowhere near to bringing out my proper bone structure.

I'm ready to debate.

- Voice is deep and sexy af. Ask girls that. Not bragging but it's factual, as I played a heap of sport during my puberty.
- Midface is compact.
- Brow-area is strong and these are 18 weeks without even having my eyebrows threaded.
- Jawline is solid but looks even better when my body fat percentage is down
- Skull is big
- Chin is one of my stronger features, but looks just ok in this one due to camera angling..
- My shoulder to hip ratio is good relative to my 5'8 height

Other than penis size and height where am I lacking from this specific list. Ready to debate with you.


----------



## prgfromnl (Jun 5, 2020)

I don't think penis has a colleration between T but rather DHT

Also genes


----------



## CrazyFitLover (Jun 5, 2020)

fuck this gay genes i have, i have deep voice, strong brow ridge, good frame, height 6 feet and one thing is fucking up every of this which is small weak gay chin and small jaw


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jun 5, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Closest picture I can get to real-life, what else am I lacking apart from 1# and 9#
> 
> View attachment 445482


Facial attractiveness

I think you're genuinely deluded, you are nowhere near as masculine and dimorphic as you seem to believe


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 5, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> Facial attractiveness
> 
> I think you're genuinely deluded, your are nowhere near as masculine and dimorphic as you seem to believe



You're*

Nor are you, looking at your photos in the rating section, however you certainly mog @Jimsonbobson505 to death, so I get why you're going through a little trauma mentally while we are locked-up in quarantine, right now lol. No one wants to lose to him.

I am somewhat masculine, but more cute. I appreciate that, but just from that list, I'm intrigued to know what else I specifically am lacking aside from height and dick-size? I personally can't see what.

So clear my delusion for me and break-it-down.

I am all about truth so I know what to work-on, unlike a lot of guys on here, who's egos can't handle it.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jun 5, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> You're*
> 
> Nor are you, looking at your photos in the rating section, however you certainly mog @Jimsonbobson505 to death, so I get why you're going through a little trauma mentally while we are locked-up in quarantine, right now lol. No one wants to lose to him.
> 
> ...


I mog alot of people and I haven't even looksmaxed pipe down


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jun 5, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> You're*
> 
> Nor are you, looking at your photos in the rating section, however you certainly mog @Jimsonbobson505 to death, so I get why you're going through a little trauma mentally while we are locked-up in quarantine, right now lol. No one wants to lose to him.
> 
> ...


i just think its funny how you're posting on here "I have everything except for blah blah"
meanwhile u look like this:


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 5, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i just think its funny how you're posting on here "I have everything except for blah blah"
> meanwhile u look like this:
> View attachment 445504



This picture was also before I further lost a further 6kg in weight, using a much worse camera lens.

And now here's me, not overweight and lean af in my early 20s. Anybody is going to lose masculinity when they put on weight unless their face is square. Keep thinking its arrogance, I'm just here to debate. I know I ain't no chad.










Jimsonbobson505 said:


> I mog alot of people and I haven't even looksmaxed pipe down



No offence kiddo but the truth is @Newone absolutely owns you. This autistic crowd voted for you to piss him off, as he throws his weight around this place and you are an unassuming, harmless aspie. Emotional bias.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jun 5, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> This picture was also before I further lost a further 6kg in weight, using a much worse camera lens.
> 
> And now here's me, not overweight and lean af in my early 20s. Anybody is going to lose masculinity when they put on weight unless their face is square. Keep thinking its arrogance, I'm just here to debate. I know I ain't no chad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 5, 2020)

Just realised I had initially confused the incel Vidyacoper with one of the better posters on this board; @Newone. My bad.

The former has clearly used the same model in order to try and look "forum-cool" lol.

Big-trap. Won't see his photos on here, I'm sure of that. PSL 3 LMAO

A freshie incel-trait.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jun 5, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Just realised I had initially confused the incel Vidyacoper with one of the better posters on this board; @Newone. My bad.
> 
> The former has clearly used the same model in order to try and look "forum-cool" lol.
> 
> ...


the girl in my avi isnt even the same one in @Newone 's avi, lol you retard

youre really crying very very hard lol, kinda sad to watch


----------



## patricknotstar (Jun 5, 2020)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> A dimorphic feature would mean one that is more in males than in females. So logically, the less said feature appears in women, the more dimorphic it is since it is more testosteronic.
> 
> Dimorphism rank from highest to lowest:
> 
> ...


Dimorphism maxing is also much more realistic than fixing a downward grown face with surges 


TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> A dimorphic feature would mean one that is more in males than in females. So logically, the less said feature appears in women, the more dimorphic it is since it is more testosteronic.
> 
> Dimorphism rank from highest to lowest:
> 
> ...


great post OP, I’ve always believing increasing sexual dimorphism will make a man more attractive over attempting to correct facial growth. Because most of us have a shit base and we will never have a forward grown pretty boy look but through androgens and specific surgeries can raise our smv by raising our masculinity


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 5, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> The only thing i have is above average dicksize. Sadly i cant profit of it, because no girl can sense my size.
> They think, only gl and tall guys have a big dick.



wear tight sweats


----------



## goat2x (Jun 5, 2020)

fhwr should be far higher
there are tons of studies on it 


Holymanro said:


> Terrific post.
> 
> Lifefuel for horse faces like me


you have nothing out of the list lol


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jun 5, 2020)

Caligula said:


> The face to fullface ratio is not a very accurate way to measure the ratio between the splanchnocranium and the neurocranium, it only works if your midface is compact
> 
> According to the ratio these 2 cucks with respectively .68 and .66 face to fullface ratio
> 
> ...


Doesnt a woman with too high E have a chance of giving you high E sons, just food for thought


----------



## improover (Jun 6, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Closest picture I can get to real-life, what else am I lacking apart from 1# and 9#
> 
> View attachment 445482
> 
> ...


gets mogged by the average whitey


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 6, 2020)

I have most of these.


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Jun 6, 2020)

Replace jaw with long ramus. You’ll see women with wide, square jaws, but they’ll never have a tall, masculine ramus. Like a square chin, it’s exclusively masculine. Very high IQ thread nonetheless, well done.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jun 6, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Replace jaw with long ramus. You’ll see women with wide, square jaws, but they’ll never have a tall, masculine ramus. Like a square chin, it’s exclusively masculine. Very high IQ thread nonetheless, well done.


How to know if you have tall ramus?


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Jun 6, 2020)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> How to know if you have tall ramus?


It’s the length of the bone I circled. You can usually tell if you have a long ramus from your side profile. From the front, it will make your jaw look very tall


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jun 6, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> It’s the length of the bone I circled. You can usually tell if you have a long ramus from your side profile. From the front, it will make your jaw look very tall


Guy would look bettter with a taller chin


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jun 7, 2020)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Guy would look bettter with a taller chin







what you guys are looking at on the jaw isn’t enough for women. massively hollow cheeks w very tall chin and poking jaw are enough for women


----------



## Julius (Jun 7, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> I mog alot of people and I haven't even looksmaxed pipe down


You would improve a lot with darker eyebrows


----------



## gaymidget (Jun 7, 2020)

alexjones said:


> holy shit,cavill meets all those requirements
> View attachment 444784
> 
> brutal cavillpill


lol he looked shitty when he was young, life fuel tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 7, 2020)

Bones and brows.


----------



## Andros (Jun 7, 2020)

Video games are blackpilled about dimorphism


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jun 7, 2020)

I personally think brow ridge is overrated.

What you want to look for is decent hooding- good fat distribution above the eyes.

If you look at people who get brow ridge implant, it doesn't improve their looks at all.

Hooding makes the eyes look more horizontal- like that of someone hunting.

Whatever your brow ridge size is (ideally not puny), if there's good fat distribution under it to protect your eyes, I think the woman sees you as masculine.

Look at Dicaprio/Chico. They have God tier eyes but their bones aren't that big. Their eyes look extremely masculine.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 7, 2020)

gaymidget said:


> lol he looked shitty when he was young, life fuel tbh



Shitty? LMAO

That's a beautiful boy, but he's a boy, so your low IQ says "shitty".


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jun 7, 2020)

How important is a large skull?? My skull circumference is 55cm but I have a comically narrow face, so from the side the head size looks normal. I'm trying to get a bigger neck, there are esotheric theories that neck training can make your face wider.


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 7, 2020)

I think height comes in third place
Based in what I see here in Brazil


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 7, 2020)

Tyronecell said:


> I think height comes in third place
> Based in what I see here in Brazil



Women can be tall, so how and why would it come in at 3rd?


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 7, 2020)

MakinItHappen said:


> Women can be tall, so how and why would it come in at 3rd?


Because in my country rarely I see tall women and tall men here, even living in são paulo, big city.
Deep voice in manlet fagots don't means shit.
Now tall guys even 3,5 PSL and shit voice can be more attractive to foids


----------



## Chad1212 (Jun 7, 2020)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Conversely, a small penis is an indicator of low test in males.


Show study Iam curious bc I might have a theory


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jun 7, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> I mog alot of people and I haven't even looksmaxed pipe down


Honestly people I don't think you understand how good I look in person


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jun 7, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Show study Iam curious bc I might have a theory











Second to fourth digit ratio: a predictor of adult penile length


The second to fourth digit ratio (2D:4D) has been proposed as a putative biomarker for prenatal testosterone and covaries with the sensitivity of the androgen receptor (AR). Both prenatal testosterone and the AR play a central role in penile growth. In ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Mayorga (Jun 7, 2020)

1.2 - hairline recession and MPB


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jun 12, 2020)

Male pattern baldness is the most dismorphic feature.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Jan 9, 2021)

brb reading this because im up to this specific topic in the website


----------



## mogstar (Mar 19, 2021)

Cope thread


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Mar 19, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> I dont think wide shoulders on women failo women as much as wide hips failo men


Brutal for me


----------

